# Advice on buying furniture



## callyann (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi everyone,
We are very excited as we have managed to find a wonderful property and will be moving out to Cyprus in the Paphos area in late August. We are renting for the first year or so to make sure we are doing the right thing and will be leaving our home in the UK fully furnished so we can rent it out whilst it is on the market.
The house we are renting in Polis is unfurnished and we wondered if anyone can give us any advise on good places to buy secondhand furniture. 
Any advice and information would be gratefully received.
Many Thanks,
Cally


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

callyann said:


> Hi everyone,
> We are very excited as we have managed to find a wonderful property and will be moving out to Cyprus in the Paphos area in late August. We are renting for the first year or so to make sure we are doing the right thing and will be leaving our home in the UK fully furnished so we can rent it out whilst it is on the market.
> The house we are renting in Polis is unfurnished and we wondered if anyone can give us any advise on good places to buy secondhand furniture.
> Any advice and information would be gratefully received.
> ...


There are several second hand furniture shops in Paphos and also Steptoes in Chloraka sells quite cheap furniture, I think that shop sells the stuff that their main shop can't sell. 
Also look at bazaraki.com. People sell second hand stuff on there and you will also find that some forums have free classifed sections.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

callyann said:


> Hi everyone,
> We are very excited as we have managed to find a wonderful property and will be moving out to Cyprus in the Paphos area in late August. We are renting for the first year or so to make sure we are doing the right thing and will be leaving our home in the UK fully furnished so we can rent it out whilst it is on the market.
> The house we are renting in Polis is unfurnished and we wondered if anyone can give us any advise on good places to buy secondhand furniture.
> Any advice and information would be gratefully received.
> ...


Have a look at the Auction House in Yeraskipou, it takes place on Saturday, but anything not sold on the day can be purchased, or so I understand.


----------

